# Little People, Big World (spoilers)



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I can't believe there isn't a thread on this show.

I know a show is truly good when I can't bring myself to delete it, and that has not happened in a long time with a TV show. I haven't deleted this one yet.

I love those folks. I started watching for the curiosity factor, but that lasted about a half an episode, and then I realized how great these people are and it has nothing to do with their status as little people. I've really grown to like and admire the family, especially the dad, tremendously. Matt Roloff is inspiring and interesting, entrepreneural, funny, normal and real. Everything I like in a person. His wife is down to earth, pragmatic and loving. His kids are the kind of kids anybody working in a school (like me) loves.

It kind of reminds me of Family Plots, another show I really liked for the heart the people brought to their lives. Only, I think I like this one better. 

Best show on TV right now, for me.

If you haven't seen it yet, I encourage you to do so. If you have seen it, join the thread.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

justapixel said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, I encourage you to do so. If you have seen it, join the thread.


You pretty much said it all -- the long and the short of it, so to speak.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I find it interesting as well. But my opinion of Matt is a bit different. 

Isn't this an expansion on a one hour special from last year? In that, Matt was portrayed as a sweet but irresponsible dreamer while his wife had to constantly scramble to pay the bills. He's all about fun, she's all about responsibility. In the series, this hasn't been emphasized so I don't know what to think.

I really like the wife. What a ballsy woman! The kids are pretty together, as well. Unlike network "reality" shows, the producers don't appear to be trying to manipulate things to make the kids fit into slots.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Yeah, I don't like Matt at all. I think he's an overbearing oaf. He's way too demanding of people who are doing their best to help him. I think he needs to show some humility. 
I think Zach is the real story on this show. The rest for me is just filler. And someone needs to clean that house everyonce in a while. It looks like a tornado went through there.


----------



## Austintatious (Feb 14, 2005)

My 15 month old son is currently undiagnosed, but will be a little person. My wife & I are both average height -- so this show has been really helpful for us.

That being said, I've decided the main story here is that little people are completely average. There was a TLC 1 hr special last year about a different family -- the Fooses -- where the entire family were dwarves.

The Roloffs & Fooses could not be any different in the way they run their houses, manage their daily lives, etc. The only similarity is the short stature and the impact that has on their lives.

I personally find Little People, Big World a bit distracting because, as mentioned above, their house is a complete frickin wreck. However, we're still loyal viewers to learn more about the world that our son may someday be facing. I've found some of Zach's comments about being a LP really comforting and that has helped us with the acceptance process.

Unsolicitied advice: sell some of your land, quit building treehouses, hire a maid


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Austintatious said:


> Unsolicitied advice: sell some of your land, quit building treehouses, hire a maid


 :up:


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I was practically screaming at the television when Matt took the kids camping and...


Spoiler



let them shoot the shotgun. Holy irresponsible parenting, Batman! The kids were CLEARLY not ready to shoot that type of gun. Especially the little son.

I LOVE guns. Been shooting all my life. But that just wasn't proper.


----------



## moodydawn (Apr 4, 2006)

I find this show very interesting and a nice change from the drama based reality programs most networks are showing.
Matt seems very pushy where Zach is concerned. I understand the reason for taking him to "little people conferences" so that he can be around people he feels akin to. But to constantly be talking about "Zach will be meeting his wife at one of these conferences" seems silly. He is 15. I notice he doesn't talk about Jeremy and relationships at all. They are both 15, obviously too young to be thinking about long term relationships. 
Also, is there room in his world for thinking Zach may marry someone of normal stature? I don't know what the statistics are on that but it does happen. There is a little person in my neighborhood married to a normal height ma, which is what got me thinking about Zach's. situation. I wonder if he did date a girl from his own school, if his parents would encourage or discourage it.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Matt's beginning to get on my nerves. Amy was right tonight when she told him he shouldn't treat the boys' friends like hired hands.

I see Matt's irresponsibility is showing. He's talking about buying a hot tub and it's the kids who have to remind him they can't afford one. He's so delusional about who's really supporting the family and I hated it when he diminished Amy's contribution by saying his job brought in ten times what her two jobs did. Hello? Regardless of what each gets paid (and I doubt his claim), she's working TWO jobs.

I also don't buy that he's building all these tree houses, forts, etc. for his kids. It's for him. Pure and simple. It was also interesting that he seems to need to be told to support his kids sports and, gee, he really thinks it's boring and takes too much time. Truth be told, Matt is totally self-indulgent.

And yes, he does lean to hard on Zach about meeting girls. Part of that could just be his apparent need to boss everybody around.

I have to believe they're getting paid something for this series, which I'm grateful for as Matt doesn't seem to be able to afford all his toys.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Austintatious said:


> My 15 month old son is currently undiagnosed, but will be a little person. My wife & I are both average height -- so this show has been really helpful for us.


When I was a kid the little girl who lived across the alley was a little person. I'm glad this program can help you prepare yourselves. I'm sure there are plent of things to consider that you hadn't thought about.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> Matt's beginning to get on my nerves. Amy was right tonight when she told him he shouldn't treat the boys' friends like hired hands.
> 
> I see Matt's irresponsibility is showing. He's talking about buying a hot tub and it's the kids who have to remind him they can't afford one. He's so delusional about who's really supporting the family and I hated it when he diminished Amy's contribution by saying his job brought in ten times what her two jobs did. Hello? Regardless of what each gets paid (and I doubt his claim), she's working TWO jobs.
> 
> ...


couldn't have said it better! He's so annoying in so many ways. i feel bad for Amy-she wishes he worked like a NORMAL person. I understand her not wanting to mix her home with business like he is. I still really like the show!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been watching this show since the beginning and enjoyed it and yes, curiousity got me first but interest in the family kept me coming back. I would love to see more on Zack in these shows. 
I love that they are living on a farm/park area. That their Dad built the ship and western village and all that for them, for him, for visitors...whatever. What a great childhood. Sure they could sell it off and have neighbors and not have the fun they are having now. The kids will remember how they grew up years from now. They are not going hungry, and in my opinion the mom is working because she wants to...not because she has to. 
Matt gets on my nerves with his control issues, but hey, he's a dad so what. I think that is the thing I like the most about the show...they are a very very real family. Sure the house is a mess....who's house isn't with 4 kids? Well, mine is. It made me feel good to see that it wasn't spotless and perfect and was very natural.


----------



## Austintatious (Feb 14, 2005)

Matt or Amy buying a hot tub wouldn't necessarily be an indulgence -- that would be great treatment for someone with orthopaedic issues (and something they could probably take off their taxes as a deduction or health spending account expense).


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Wow, I can't disagree more with what you are all saying about Matt.

Matt was a software salesman, and very successful at it. You don't buy a huge farm like that and build all that stuff on it without having money first. Amy's part time job at a soccer club and as a pre-school teacher aren't paying for all that. Matt is entrepreneural, and has started two new businesses and quit his job to do so - and she took those job to help make ends meet while that took off, but it seems to be taking off now.

If not before, it will after this show, I'm guessing. 

I love that farm, and I can't believe anybody would think that is "just for him." Those kids are growing up in that great place, and he is giving them a good life. And, it's a wonderful investment. Those of us with kids know that pumpkin picking each fall is a tradition, with preschools, elementary schools and families going each year, and in just a few weeks, he can make a LOT of money with that farm, charging for pumpkins and for playing there.

That man has more energy and ambition than most people I know, despite his physical problems, and I definitely admire him.

I guess many here don't have the entrepreneural spirit, and see it as irresponsible, but he has taken care of his family and now he's trying something new - and being successful.

While I agree that Matt pushing Zach into meeting a girl is a bit much, I have heard about the little people conventions, and it's not unusual for teenagers to make those kinds of connections there. In fact, it's half of the point of going to one. While I wouldn't push my shy child to do what he isn't ready to do, I don't think it really makes him a bad parent. 

It's interesting how one of the twins is so much like his father, and the other like his mother, isn't it?

Their house is kind of a mess, but I've seen worse in families with lots of kids. It doesn't look dirty to me, just messy. I'm just amazed they don't pick up before the cameras show up. I'd be embarrassed to have my house look like that on TV.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I find it interesting as well. But my opinion of Matt is a bit different.
> 
> Isn't this an expansion on a one hour special from last year?


Yes, it is.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

justapixel said:


> Wow, I can't disagree more with what you are all saying about Matt.
> 
> Matt was a software salesman, and very successful at it. You don't buy a huge farm like that and build all that stuff on it without having money first. Amy's part time job at a soccer club and as a pre-school teacher aren't paying for all that. Matt is entrepreneural, and has started two new businesses and quit his job to do so - and she took those job to help make ends meet while that took off, but it seems to be taking off now.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if you saw the original one-hour episode. I believe that it was quite clear there that Matt's dreams were putting a huge financial strain on the family. He was also revealed to be quite lazy around the house, leaving all of the day-to-day home operation up to Amy.

And I'm not convinced that his new business is doing all that well. Remember, that's a salesman talking. How many teenagers do you know that would express concern over the family's financial situation when their dad proposes buying something fun like a hot-tub?

Oh, my family is wall-to-wall entrepreneurs. Some successful, some not. I understand and applaud the entrepreneurial spirit.

And, yes, it is interesting to see how Jeremy is so like his dad and Zach so like his mom.

Do you really think selling pumpkins once a year is a big money-maker? Do you think it brings in more than Amy's two jobs?

I don't find their home dirty, either. Just the general mess of a family of five.

And I do still believe Matt's ongoing buildling-mania on the farm is about turning his farm into a Knott's Berry Farm of sorts and not at all about pleasing the kids. If that's his objective, good for him! It might work. But I wish he'd stop pretending it's about the kids.

I don't have a lot of faith that his "Little People Hotel Kit" is going to bring in enough to support the family that way he wants them to live. Think about it: a step stool and one of those "reach it" contraptions you can buy at K-mart. I believe one of the most important elements in an "invention" like that is repeat customers. (At least, that's what my inventor relatives tell me.) Once they buy it, that's it. It's not something they'll be buying repeatedly. Pretty soon, that market is saturated (and it's not a item they can't buy at the aforesaid K-mart).

Just my take on it.


----------



## jendee30 (Apr 9, 2006)

There is messy and then there is DIRTY! The inside of the house is gross. I understand having kids and things getting cluttered but......did you see the bottom of the kids socks? not just stains actual clumps of stuff. And poor Zach looks like he has never taken a bath. I really enjoy the show and love the family however the dirt and grime is very distracting. Just my opinion... Jen


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

kinda off topic but has anyone here seen "Tiptoes" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0316768/ My wife recorded it for me cause I like dwarfs


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

this doesn't play a role in my opinion of the show, as I really enjoy it, but I HATE the Jeremy doesn't sleep with a sheet or mattress pad on his bed! My sheet and mattress pad worked themselves off last night and I immediately awoke to scratchy mattress. UGH


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I was laughing my butt off at Matt's pushing Zach into meeting the girls at the convention. I get that is kinda the reason to go there but he went a bit overboard at the one con. Matt was able to hold off at the second one, at least.

So far as the farm, I think it is at least paying for itself. Between the party rentals, pumpkins and peaches, it should do quite well. I'm pretty sure Matt has admitted that he builds the playhouses for himself as well as the kids. The income will be irregular and seasonal and that probably makes Amy very very nervous. And she seems to like both jobs enough that quitting really isn't an option and the money is just gravy.

I think Matt's new business is going to do pretty well. Those stools he has are not something you can get at Target. The handle/stablizer is not found on most step stools that size and the way the feet are shaped make it quite stable and resistant to tipping. The grabber might be easily found at Target, but don't underestimate the desire for onestop shopping by corporate purchasers. And since they keep building new hotels, there really won't be an issue with market saturation.

There is a lot of clutter in the house but it doesn't look terribly dirty. Zach looking like he doesn't bathe is just what teenagers look like. He is fairly active for a teen plus he has to move faster just to keep up with other people.

And CB,


Spoiler



It was time for the kids to shoot a shotgun. Possibly not a 12 gauge but that is what they had on hand.



All in all, they just look like a normal family. Plenty of quirks to go around.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I changed my opinion of the dirty house after watching the latest two episodes. At first, I just noticed a lot of clutter, which isn't really to be unexpected in a house with four kids and parents who are unable to reach up high to easily put things away. Stuff is going to end up on the floor and counters in those circumstances - I thought.

I'd seen shots of their bathroom and it didn't look dirty to me.

But then I noticed muddy dog footprints all over the kitchen in a scene where Amy was making a pie. I figured, well, it's raining, she's cooking, she let the dog in.....she'll clean it up later. But, those footprints were in another scene, where she was cooking something different and wearing different clothes, and then in another scene where she is also doing something different and wearing yet more different clothes - and it appeared those footprints had been there for *days.*

And, then I saw the shot of the kid's socks, which really looked brown and with all kinds of paper and stuff stuck on it, and I started thinking the house was pretty dirty after all.

There should be nothing holding back a little person from using a swiffer, right? I can see clutter but really, clean the floors if a camera crew is there at least! I can only hope that because of the upcoming renovation, they just decided to let things go.

I think Matt's kit will sell quite well, and the commercials they made showed why. They emphasized the liability for the hotels who don't have one and what could happen to a little person who slipped trying to reach something in a bathroom.

With ADA laws and frequent lawsuits in this country, he's got a pretty good market, IMO. If I was a hotel manager, I'd have some on hand, for sure.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

One more thing...

When he took the plans to the county and they said he had to have the stair railing at 36 inches, I wonder why he didn't just decide to put another hand-rail below that at 24 inches, like he wanted to? That way, both his tall kids are protected as well as he and his wife.

(I realize that scene was to make a point of another obstacle little people face, but Matt seems to be the kind of thinker who could get around that kind of bureaucratic stupidity.)


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I tried finding some informartion about his company online but I couldn't Guess he don't have a web site


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

warrenevans said:


> I tried finding some informartion about his company online but I couldn't Guess he don't have a web site


Uhh.....it's his name. http://www.mattroloff.com/

Oh, and here is a direct link.

http://www.lp-access.com/


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

D'oh


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

i think it's a pretty good show. very interesting to see how little people run they're lives just like normal sized people.

the thing i like the best is that on one of the shows, the mom and daughter went to cannon beach! home of the goonies set, in astoria oregon! so cool, i wish i could afford a plane ticket to see it.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Question... the phrase "little people" (or "little person") seems pretty condescending (I guess it sounds similar to "little boy", "little girl", etc.), when we're talking about adults. Why did the term "midget" become politically incorrect?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

And for the stalker wannabes, Google Local of Roloff Farms. Kinda odd how the pond doesn't really appear as a different color. I wonder if it was not filled in until after the image was gathered or if it is really shallow and therefore doesn't show up.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> Question... the phrase "little people" (or "little person") seems pretty condescending (I guess it sounds similar to "little boy", "little girl", etc.), when we're talking about adults. Why did the term "midget" become politically incorrect?


Here is an interesting email conversation with Roger Ebert and dwarf actor Daniel Woodburn discussing this.

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050501/COMMENTARY/50429001

I am posting part of it because it addresses your question:



> "What offends us..."
> 
> Essay by Leonard Sawisch, PHD:
> www.arturogil.com/m_word.htm
> ...


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> And CB,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well,


Spoiler



it is not letting them shoot I have a problem with, it is the particular shotgun he chose. A pistol grip shotgun is NOT how you introduce someone to shotguns. Common sense tells you that and what happened was proof of it.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

justapixel said:


> Uhh.....it's his name. http://www.mattroloff.com/
> 
> Oh, and here is a direct link.
> 
> http://www.lp-access.com/


since he keeps calling it Direct Access Solutions thats what I scearched for.

http://www.google.com/search?source...GLG:2005-26,GGLG:en&q=Direct+Access+Solutions


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree. Zack almost pulled the trigger with the gun right in front of his nose. That would have broken his nose, easily.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

justapixel said:


> Matt is entrepreneural, and has started two new businesses and quit his job to do so - and she took those job to help make ends meet while that took off, but it seems to be taking off now.


I think he got laid off, actually.

Anyhow, this has got to be one of the most interesting "reality" shows ever.

Are we sure that they bought that farm? I know his parents live "down the road"...I think it's possible that his parents just parceled off a section of their land and gave it to Matt.

I read that TLC ordered 14 new 1/2 hour episodes, which will play in the 4th quarter of 2006.

I also wanted to add that, despite any of the shortcomings or perceived shortcomings, it is great to see that they are such a bonded, loving family.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I haven't caught this show for awhile but stumbled upon an episode tonight. My earlier opinion stands: Matt is dead weight around the house. Amy does everything.


----------



## byte_me123 (May 8, 2006)

As Fat Bastard would say _GET IN MY BELLY_!


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't know how I stumbled across this show as I usually avoid TLC like the plague (seriously, how many fix your house, teach you to cook shows do we really need?) I'm hooked now though. Great show, maybe I'll have to re-evaluate my opinion on some of the offerings available on TLC.


----------



## dulcinea1 (Aug 31, 2006)

I also liked Family Plots...I wish they would bring it back? I'm wondering Little People are going to be renewed for a new season...hope so?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

There's also midget wrestling on PPV.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

dulcinea1 said:


> I also liked Family Plots...I wish they would bring it back? I'm wondering Little People are going to be renewed for a new season...hope so?


It has been renewed.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

7thton said:


> It has been renewed.


Not Family Plots.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> Not Family Plots.


Right. I meant LP, BW.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm also very pleased that LPBW will be back and extremely disappointed that Family Plots will not be.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Anyone watching the new shows?

I am more hooked than ever with this show. These people just interest me so much.

But, did anyone think it was weird that Matt often complains about money and work yet takes the family to Hawaii to stay at the Four Seasons! I believe that Matt just wants to show his family a good time and that he worries that he won't be able to, thus the insistent talk about money. But, it is a weird juxtaposition.

EDIT: Interesting info here.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

They aren't paying anything for that vacation, do you think the Brady Bunch paid for there Hawiann vacation too?


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

They also have an upcoming cruise. I'm sure that's paid for as well.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I've watched the show from the beginning, including the documentary that the network had before Season one.

I don't understand where all the money comes from. Amy works two low paying part time jobs. As of last season, before Matt went back to work , they had no health insurance, even for Zach's emergency inpatient surgery. 

So who is paying for the Four Seasons Resort Hawaiian vacation for six? The trip they just took to the beach? The two trucks for the two 16 year old twins to drive (on top of the other two vehicles the parents have)? The top to bottom house remodel that must have cost $50,000? 

I wonder if the farm doesn't cost more than it brings in revenues.

I don't think Matt complains about money, seems Amy does the complaining.

That said, the children are just lovely, I really like all four kids, well raised and interesting children.

The house is a total mess though, although I don't have kids so can't judge how messy a house with four kids is.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

I wonder if Matt's parents are rich and help out a lot with money. Or maybe Amy's parents...although they aren't mentioned much on the show.

You're right though. The kids are great...a very interesting, close family.



TeighVaux said:


> I've watched the show from the beginning, including the documentary that the network had before Season one.
> 
> I don't understand where all the money comes from. Amy works two low paying part time jobs. As of last season, before Matt went back to work , they had no health insurance, even for Zach's emergency inpatient surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## drpr (Nov 16, 2006)

I love this show but those kids are really in danger on that farm! I understand the idea that we baby our children these days, they don't know the meaning of hard work, blah blah blah, but the type of things those kids do- testing new farm attractions, building stuff without wearing saftey equipment, etc. is very endangering. It wasn't a surprise to me that Jacob (the 9 year old) got seriously injured. I wonder if Matt will actually change his ways now! I hope so.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah Jacob did get hurt, but I don't think they are not safe. Their mom really looks after them like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

drpr said:


> I love this show but those kids are really in danger on that farm! I understand the idea that we baby our children these days, they don't know the meaning of hard work, blah blah blah, but the type of things those kids do- testing new farm attractions, building stuff without wearing saftey equipment, etc. is very endangering. It wasn't a surprise to me that Jacob (the 9 year old) got seriously injured. I wonder if Matt will actually change his ways now! I hope so.


I didn't grow up on a farm, but I did all the same sorts of things that the kids on the show do. For example, ride 4 wheelers, build things with nails, run around with little adult supervision.

Can you give some examples (besides the trebuchet) where they were doing things that were unreasonable unsafe?

(I can only think of 1 instance when I saw something very unsafe that Zach *almost* did. Matt, his Dad, was standing right by him though, so it doesn't apply.)


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Dreaday said:


> Yeah Jacob did get hurt, but I don't think they are not safe. Their mom really looks after them like there is no tomorrow!


No wonder the house is so dirty she spends all her time watching the kids.


----------



## bighurt1b (Feb 23, 2005)

TeighVaux said:


> I've watched the show from the beginning, including the documentary that the network had before Season one.
> 
> I don't understand where all the money comes from. Amy works two low paying part time jobs. As of last season, before Matt went back to work , they had no health insurance, even for Zach's emergency inpatient surgery.
> 
> ...


From what I have heard, almost everything is paid for on the show and the Family doesn't pay anything at all. Like for example one episode where the dad gave everybody Columbia jackets. He made a point to say Columbia jackets. And at the end, it said promotional consideration by, you guessed it, Columbia.

Also, I know a friend who his company did some work on their farm for a future episode. Believe me, the family paid nothing, it was all the production company.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

when I saw the show were they had to close down the pumpkin farm cause to many people showed up I wondered how many people were there cause of the show.

and I also wondered about how much of the stuff they buy the show was paying for.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I worked with Matt for 4 years in the late 90's and I've been out to the farm. That family is the real thing; some of the most genuinely nice people I've ever met. Matt was a project manager at the time, damn good one, so I think he can unfairly appear to be pushy when he's trying to get something done. 

I haven't talked to Matt in many years so I was very surprised to see him on TV one night!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I finally caught this show and the kid and I area really enjoying it. Great reality tv. I think of all the kids I like Molly the best. She seems well adjusted. I think Zack gets a lot of attention from his parents because he's an LP like them. Jeremy, well he's just a brat. He talks nasty to his parents (so does Zack). I can't believe how dirty the house is at times! We caught the marathon the other day and are looking forward to new ones.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

It's funny to see how tall Jeremy and Molly are, not just compared to the dwarf parents and brother, but they seem tall next to their friends too. Looks like the family is getting a lot of money from TLC. Have you seen what they've done to the house?!!?!? We're still enjoying this show.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

They must be getting alot of money from TLC but it looks like Matt spends it as fast as they get it. Hopefully they renew for another season so they can finish the house.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

JFriday said:


> They must be getting alot of money from TLC but it looks like Matt spends it as fast as they get it. Hopefully they renew for another season so they can finish the house.


Do they get paid as a family, or per person? Are they putting all the money the family makes into the house?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

D'oh! I didn't realize somebody had resurrected a two year old thread until somebody mentioned that the boys are 15 years old. I hate when I do that! 

I have watched since the beginning and continue to enjoy the show immensely. I'm sure they will finish the renovation (total rebuild?) of the house...like they are actually going to run out of money! *rolleyes*

I have often wondered why they don't just get a housekeeper. Remember when they had that lady come in and 'organize' them? Who didn't fully know that the place would go right back to being a hot mess? At least it doesn't seem filthy, just messy.

I don't have kids but I would think that chores would be assigned to each kid, and if they are not done you take away privileges. That would, at least, take care of their rooms and cleaning up after themselves. Then you assign further chores that would earn them allowances. There are four of them! That should take care of 90&#37; of the mess, IMO.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Was going to start a new thread, but this'll work just dandy.

Man, recently, I just can hardly watch Matt. He's gotten so selfish. Nearly missing your kid's graduation just because you hate to wait? Not cool.

There was some other big thing he missed a couple of months ago that stunned me, too.

I can't imagine that marriage can survive.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Was going to start a new thread, but this'll work just dandy.
> 
> Man, recently, I just can hardly watch Matt. He's gotten so selfish. Nearly missing your kid's graduation just because you hate to wait? Not cool.
> 
> ...


Yea he really is clueless that being there matters to anyone else. He had no regrets being late.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I just can't imagine having a parent that didn't want to spend every moment of such a special day with his kids.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Was going to start a new thread, but this'll work just dandy.
> 
> Man, recently, I just can hardly watch Matt. He's gotten so selfish. Nearly missing your kid's graduation just because you hate to wait? Not cool.
> 
> ...


After I was jumped on on another thread for expressing my opinions on Matt based on my "outdated" info (even though I made that clear in the post), I decided to catch up on the show to see if anything has changed.

Other than the house being bigger and a bit cleaner, and everybody of course being a bit older, things do not appear to have changed since I stopped watching faithfully.

The particular episode I caught showed Matt flying off to Hawaii and leaving Amy and the kids behind....on Mother's Day :down: I didn't catch the very beginning of the episode explaining why he needed to go to Hawaii solo, but Matt said something to the effect of "When I vacation away from the family, the family is really getting a vacation away from me." That struck me as being very odd.

However, as I said in that thread, when Matt is not in front of the cameras, the episodes are much more enjoyable. And rather than sulk at home and be mad at Matt, Amy "made lemonade out of lemons" and decided to take the kids out camping along the Columbia River valley. It looks like they had a great time...without Matt.

I agree with you....I can see this marriage going down in flames a la the Gosselins.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think, if it happens, it'll be as tabloid-worthy as the Gosselins, as at least one member of this couple isn't a complete d-bag.

More sad than anything else.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I don't think, if it happens, it'll be as tabloid-worthy as the Gosselins, as at least one member of this couple isn't a complete d-bag.


It will still make the tabloids because of their celebrity status. However you are correct, Amy Roloff is a very kind person and nothing like Kate Gosselin.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

RonDawg said:


> After I was jumped on on another thread for expressing my opinions on Matt based on my "outdated" info (even though I made that clear in the post), I decided to catch up on the show to see if anything has changed.


I think you got jumped on because your assertion Matt was angry and had a chip on his shoulder. Still don't think that and you did change your description in that thread (which can be easily found with a search). Good try though.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

JFriday said:


> I think you got jumped on because your assertion Matt was angry and had a chip on his shoulder. Still don't think that and you did change your description in that thread (which can be easily found with a search). Good try though.


Actually it wasn't that specifically (though it was mentioned). Another member specifically took me to task because I mentioned that I hadn't seen it in a while but that it didn't stop me from posting comments.

I still think that Matt does have a bit of a chip on his shoulder (again based on my recollection of some early episodes) but you are free to disagree with me, as you apparently do.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm more cynical. I think the Roloffs saw how the Gosselin divorce SKYROCKETED them into the celebrity stratosphere, so they are brewing up a little discord between themselves to only end up "saving" their marriage and living happily ever after. The guy is a salesman, he manipulates people for a living.

My money is on a wonderful epiphany happening between them and eventually they're drawn even "closer" to each other and everybody gets a warm fuzzy that the little people are so cute together. blech.

The personal interviews sowing the seeds of discord seem too contrived to me. They are executive producers of the show, if they wanted to hide their marital problems they could do so, instead they make it a strong undertone of every episode. This is all canned.

I think it was a story arc from the beginning of the season. What else could they do? More building on the farm? Another home addition? A season of pumpkin sales? More surgeries? Family vacation to Africa? There isn't anything else left that they haven't already done, it has to be about their relationship now.

I'm not saying they're acting out of character, I think they really are who they are, but it's not going to split them up after this many years. I seriously doubt either of them are getting something on the side, like the Gosselins, which will split up even (what looked like) the strongest of marriages.

It just hit me, what they haven't done is one of these hugely popular yet enormously unnecessary commitment ceremonies where they re-do their vows. I bet that's in the works....


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know. She seems really, truly unhappy.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I kind of agree with Jay, it just seems to coincidental that every episode this season touches on how unhappy/disfunctional the family is. Although reality families do have a history of breaking up. Amy does genuinley seem miserable.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm with Jay too. I've been suspicious of this new storyline since it started.

People who have been married 25 years are typically used to each other's idiosyncrasies. While they may not always like each other and are still irritated about their respective habits, they have usually made peace and figured out a way to work it out. Amy and Matt are very different people and they have always been annoyed with each other about certain things. Matt's a dreamer and Amy is practical. Matt's a risk taker and Amy is not. I've never seen them not have negative things to say about each other, but they've always done it with acceptance.

Matt has always flown of places alone. His health is getting worse too, and I don't think he wants to show himself as being weak. But he alludes to it often and there are probably lots of things he can't do anymore. Camping with the kids might be hard on him and so he skipped it. Going on vacations alone is nothing new either.

Given that they've been married 25 years, that they have accepted their differences already, that they have raised children together - I'm calling shenanigans on this story line.

They are copying the Gosselins, is my guess.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

justapixel said:


> Matt has always flown of places alone. His health is getting worse too, and I don't think he wants to show himself as being weak. But he alludes to it often and there are probably lots of things he can't do anymore. Camping with the kids might be hard on him and so he skipped it. Going on vacations alone is nothing new either.


I would consider that plausible, except for one thing: He left her back in Oregon on *Mother's Day*. Perhaps the second-worst day of the year to do so, the worst being of course their wedding anniversary.

She's a stay at home mom, whose youngest is almost old enough to drive, so even if it was a business trip I don't see why Matt couldn't take her along. In fact it would have been a perfect Mother's Day getaway for her; she can relax on the beach or in the spa all day long while Matt worked, and then they can spend the evenings in a romantic setting, with no kids to worry about.

I don't think the camping thing was the reason for him going to Hawaii alone. They went camping to cheer Amy up, since Matt decided to go off on his own when he should be celebrating Mother's Day with the rest of the family.

The fact they have been married for so long makes it even weirder that Matt needs his "space." Every time I have heard of that, it was due to a marriage having problems.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I don't think, if it happens, it'll be as tabloid-worthy as the Gosselins, as at least one member of this couple isn't a complete d-bag.
> 
> More sad than anything else.


But I see Amy as treating Matt badly too. She ignores him and puts him down all the time. I don't really hear him putting her down, he seems to try to be nice to her, even if his actions speak differently.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

RonDawg said:


> I would consider that plausible, except for one thing: He left her back in Oregon on *Mother's Day*. Perhaps the second-worst day of the year to do so, the worst being of course their wedding anniversary.


So what? Amy isn't his mother.  She got to spend time with her almost-adult kids, doing what SHE likes (Matt doesn't like camping). I don't see why that's an issue.



> She's a stay at home mom, whose youngest is almost old enough to drive, so even if it was a business trip I don't see why Matt couldn't take her along. In fact it would have been a perfect Mother's Day getaway for her; she can relax on the beach or in the spa all day long while Matt worked, and then they can spend the evenings in a romantic setting, with no kids to worry about.


Amy has said many times she doesn't like to sit on the beach and relax. She is a go-getter and likes to do museums and stuff. And, the reason she didn't go on the trip was that she had speaking engagements. I watched one last night where her calendar was open and I paused on it - there isn't a day that she doesn't have multiple appointments. She probably didn't have the time.

I think they are manipulating us to think that something is happening that isn't. If you pay no attention to the voice overs (which are scripted) and watch their interaction, not a thing has changed. Matt is charming to her (and everybody) and she's snippy and focused on the kids, and makes a show of putting up with Matt's idioscynracies (while reaping the benefits.)

Time will tell but there is no fire under this smoke.

As for needing space and a marriage having problems - maybe that's not your way but it's many other people's way. I need my space too. My marriage isn't in trouble and my husband and I, like Matt and Amy, like very different things. I need space. That doesn't mean anything but that I need some time to myself to enjoy things the way I like to, and allow him to enjoy things they way he likes to.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

justapixel said:


> So what? Amy isn't his mother.  She got to spend time with her almost-adult kids, doing what SHE likes (Matt doesn't like camping). I don't see why that's an issue.


I'm surprised that as a woman, you don't see that as a problem.

Amy is obviously not Matt's mother, but Matt can also help her celebrate her status as a Mom as well. Things like cooking for her (or at least ordering out/catering). Taking her to a nice restaurant. Perhaps a weekend at a local spa, or whatever she really likes to do. Something that says "Thank you for being a wonderful mother to our children."

Celebrating Mother's Day not an activity solely for children.



> And, the reason she didn't go on the trip was that she had speaking engagements. I watched one last night where her calendar was open and I paused on it - there isn't a day that she doesn't have multiple appointments. She probably didn't have the time.


Again I admit I missed the very beginning of the show, and this could have been the reason.

Still though, unless it was a business trip where he had to be there on the evening of Mother's Day, or early the following morning, I don't know why he had to fly out on THAT weekend. Honolulu is only a 5-6 hour flight from the west coast.

And considering that gigantic addition they put on their house during my "hiatus" from watching their show, I would say that they are in a financial position to pick and choose their speaking engagements, turning down any that would interfere with very important family engagements.



> Time will tell but there is no fire under this smoke.


Perhaps, but this strategy (assuming it's fake) is making Matt look like a tool.



> As for needing space and a marriage having problems - maybe that's not your way but it's many other people's way. I need my space too. My marriage isn't in trouble and my husband and I, like Matt and Amy, like very different things. I need space. That doesn't mean anything but that I need some time to myself to enjoy things the way I like to, and allow him to enjoy things they way he likes to.


Well, if Matt were going to some dull place purely for business, I can see him leaving Amy behind. If it's business that really brought him there.

But this was Hawaii, and from previous episodes it was a place that she likes a lot, and combined with leaving her behind on Mother's Day it just seems odd. Especially with the "family is really taking a vacation from me" comment.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

RonDawg- my take is that all of these "indicators" are for our consumption. This is not real life, this is theater for a scripted TV show. These incidents and choices all give "creedence" to what they are trying to convey with their interviews, that this marriage is rocky. They have to show us moving pictures as to why we should believe them when they say their relationship is going in a strange direction. Missing Mother's Day is not a poison pill, but it WILL piss off a large portion of the watching demographic. Coming late to a graduation is not a felony, but the gall of doing so will cause many to think he is a complete turd for doing so. NONE of the things they show Matt or Amy doing in and of themselves is grounds for divorce, but along with the narrative and the phony chagrin they show for the cameras leads the watcher to think the marriage is well on it's way to doom. 

I still don't believe it any of it. They are showing us this for a reason, not to chronicle their demise, but to make us cheer when they find each other again. I'm sure it will get worse, they still have ratings to earn with this breakup storyline, but the payday will come with the "reconciliation".

I just watch it because midgets are funny.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> ...I just watch it because midgets are funny.


Enjoy jokes about entertainers in blackface too?


----------



## Victory Vegas (Oct 3, 2005)

Once the kids are out I think Amy will be gone too.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

justapixel said:


> And, the reason she didn't go on the trip was that she had speaking engagements.


This is a case of "which came first?" I think. Amy had the speaking engagements arranged long before Matt scheduled the trip. He scheduled it knowing (1) she was booked, and (2) it was mother's day. I think he even made some comment like "she could've canceled her speaking engagements, but she didn't".

IMHO, this started as a passive-aggressive move on Matt's part. The camping trip came along afterwards, when Zack and then Molly opted out of the cruise and stayed home with their mom.

I can't count how many times Matt has said "I have no regrets" after he did something hurtful. From the cruise/Mother's day episode, to leaving in the middle of a family vacation, to this week's ep, where he showed up late for graduation, hurting his boys in the process. Had loads of excuses why he was late and missed the graduates' walk down the aisle. I felt sad when Jeremy said that he thought Matt would look back at all the family pictures taken over the years where he is missing (due to his insensitive behavior) and have regrets.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Are you guys confusing the Sailing trip with the Mothers day Hawaii trip? She had a speaking engagement for the sailing trip that he knew about when booking it. That's why Zach then Molly refused to go.

The sad thing is that his kids see right through him.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

you're right it was a sailing trip, not a cruise.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Enjoy jokes about entertainers in blackface too?


I especially enjoy people that don't get sarcasm, in addition to midgets and blackface.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think Amy truly is unhappy. I am sooooo over Matt! What a jerkwad he has become. Selfish and self-centered. He's going through some sort of mid-life crisis, me thinks. I just want to smack him down.

True that Amy's appearance was scheduled way before he decided on that (impromptu) trip and then he says 'we got our schedules crossed'. BS! 'We' didn't do anything...HE planned this thing, as is usual for him, at the last minute. 

Like the OP, I really liked him at first then his true colors started shining through. No wonder she seemed kind of bossy at first - living with him was like having another kid. Somebody has to be the adult and somebody has to care about making a family life for the kids.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Final Season.

http://www.oregonlive.com/movies/index.ssf/2010/09/the_roloff_family_reflects_as.html


----------

